# Shopping for a new Plow truck



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

I have Ford guy but as I get older I care less and less about brand and more about dependability, RELIABILITY, and maintenance costs.

I am going to look at a new 2018 F250 Superduty, 6.2 engine, 3.73 gear ratio, six speed automatic, transmission "G"?

Is 3.73 to low a ratio for plowing and towing? I was reading in the RAM forum that guys with 3.73 RAMS wish they went with a 4.10

Any thoughts?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dirtymartini said:


> I have Ford guy but as I get older I care less and less about brand and more about dependability, RELIABILITY, and maintenance costs.
> 
> I am going to look at a new 2018 F250 Superduty, 6.2 engine, 3.73 gear ratio, six speed automatic, transmission "G"?
> 
> ...


 Six in one a half dozen in the other. They all break equally IMO. You will get different opinions on the gear ratio.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the 3.73 in mine, electronic locking rear axle. Haven’t had anything different.
If you go ford, get a 350 though, you get an extra spring in back, also get plow prep, premimum warranty and get the bottom under coated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/17-f250.170826/

Lemmie know if your interested.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/17-f250.170826/
> 
> Lemmie know if your interested.


 Op this is a beautiful truck with a loving owner.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FredG said:


> Op this is a beautiful truck with a loving owner.


Little creepy fred


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Little creepy fred


 Probably so, just a sales pitch. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FredG said:


> Probably so, just a sales pitch. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I know.....I had more but removed it since this is a family show


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

dieselss said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/17-f250.170826/
> 
> Lemmie know if your interested.


I did see this thread but I'm really looking for a regular cab. Beautiful truck BTW


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> I know.....I had more but removed it since this is a family show


 Can I remove it? I guess it could be creepy to some. Remove it I was not aware of the previous banter. I for one do not see it as creepy, but see your point.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dirtymartini said:


> I did see this thread but I'm really looking for a regular cab. Beautiful truck BTW


Ok gotcha. Had to try


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Honestly if you do look at RAM's look at a 3500 as well...2 reasons.

#1 The coil\5 link suspension seems to be hit or miss when it comes to smooth ride. I love my personal ride, my RCLB 2500 sucks.

#2 For some stupid reason, you can get an Aisin in a 3500 but not a 2500...whether you get a Cummings or Hemi. Some marketing genius I'm sure. Or penny pinching pencil pusher. Or an engineer who doesn't know what plowing or towing involves. Or all 3.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 3 6.2 Super Duties with 3:73's. No issues towing or plowing with that ratio, never wished it were different.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Galvanic corrosion...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Honestly if you do look at RAM's look at a 3500 as well...2 reasons.
> 
> #1 The coil\5 link suspension seems to be hit or miss when it comes to smooth ride. I love my personal ride, my RCLB 2500 sucks.
> 
> #2 For some stupid reason, you can get an Aisin in a 3500 but not a 2500...whether you get a Cummings or Hemi. Some marketing genius I'm sure. Or penny pinching pencil pusher. Or an engineer who doesn't know what plowing or towing involves. Or all 3.


 Fourth Cat excavator I rented this year with computer problems the techs can't fix. My excavator had to go down with the crew pouring concrete. I had to take it from them and make them use the skid. Not a happy bunch.

Have no idea what the problem is with simple, everything has to be over engineered, why build them if you can't fix them.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

FredG said:


> Fourth Cat excavator I rented this year with computer problems the techs can't fix. My excavator had to go down with the crew pouring concrete. I had to take it from them and make them use the skid. Not a happy bunch.
> 
> Have no idea what the problem is with simple, everything has to be over engineered, why build them if you can't fix them.


Wrong thread, Fred.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Galvanic corrosion is an electrochemical process known since the 18th century to ocur when you have two metals in contact with each other of different eletrode potential in the presence of an electrolyte. In this case the Ford Superduty is constructed from Aluminum body components attached to a steel frame. Two metals that when in contact with an electrolyte like salt-water... ends badly for the steel. The steel components corrode at an accelerated rate. So, hopefully the insulation material Ford is using is effective otherwise your vehicle will rust away very quickly.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ConnorExum said:


> Galvanic corrosion is an electrochemical process known since the 18th century to ocur when you have two metals in contact with each other of different eletrode potential in the presence of an electrolyte. In this case the Ford Superduty is constructed from Aluminum body components attached to a steel frame. Two metals that when in contact with an electrolyte like salt-water... ends badly for the steel. The steel components corrode at an accelerated rate. So, hopefully the insulation material Ford is using is effective otherwise your vehicle will rust away very quickly.


I know I'm wasting my time responding, but I'm going to anyways.
The OP is looking for gear ratios, you're talking about dissimilar metals.
Yes I'm aware of what you're talking about.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I know I'm wasting my time responding, but I'm going to anyways.
> The OP is looking for gear ratios, you're talking about dissimilar metals.
> Yes I'm aware of what you're talking about.


His first sentence says I care more about dependability, reliability and maintenance costs... don't you think a potential for excessive corrosion that could lead to increased maintenance costs trumps gear ratios?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

You cannot compare 3.73 gear in a ford with 3.73 gear in a dodge. Ford and gmc have much shorter first gear. 4.0:1 vs 3.0:1 for dodge RFE transmission. 3500 with ASSIN tranny have 3.7:1 first gear. You would need 4.56 gear in a dodge 2500 with the 66RFE tranny to compare to ford with 3.73 gear final ratio with the transmission in first gear. 

If you go with the ram 2500 6.4 go with 4.10 all the way. 

I went from 3.73 gear to 4.56 in my 2500 5.7 hemi. Best think I ever did to that truck. Plowed much better. Gas mileage empty or loaded didn't really changed, because with the 4.56 gear it nearly down shifted vs downshifting all the time before when going up the smallest hill or accelerating.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ConnorExum said:


> His first sentence says I care more about dependability, reliability and maintenance costs... don't you think a potential for excessive corrosion that could lead to increased maintenance costs trumps gear ratios?


Ya sure, not going to go back and forth with you. 
Back to ignore you go little fella


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

ConnorExum said:


> Galvanic corrosion is an electrochemical process known since the 18th century to ocur when you have two metals in contact with each other of different eletrode potential in the presence of an electrolyte. In this case the Ford Superduty is constructed from Aluminum body components attached to a steel frame. Two metals that when in contact with an electrolyte like salt-water... ends badly for the steel. The steel components corrode at an accelerated rate. So, hopefully the insulation material Ford is using is effective otherwise your vehicle will rust away very quickly.


Sorry but I got to comment on this. I'm not an expert but i did study corrosion and metallurgy 20 years ago in college.

Galvanic corrosion is bad when one small anode is in contact with large cathode and worst when they are far apart on the more and less noble metal table.

Aluminum is pretty close the mild steel and the galvanic action wouldn't be as bad as you think since there is a lot of aluminum and steel. And the aluminum is more of a anode the steel is. Steel would corrode more then the aluminum if they was only a small amount of it. That just what I can remember and some Google to refresh my memory.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Older Fords made of steel rusted away...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

boutch said:


> Sorry but I got to comment on this. I'm not an expert but i did study corrosion and metallurgy 20 years ago in college.
> 
> Galvanic corrosion is bad when one small anode is in contact with large cathode and worst when they are far apart on the more and less noble metal table.
> 
> Aluminum is pretty close the mild steel and the galvanic action wouldn't be as bad as you think since there is a lot of aluminum and steel. And the aluminum is more of a anode the steel is. Steel would corrode more then the aluminum if they was only a small amount of it. That just what I can remember and some Google to refresh my memory.


You are right the steel would be the victim of it in this scenario ... given the right conditions you could see excessive corrosion on key chassis components.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Older Fords made of steel rusted away...


Rapid corrosion occurs in these cases.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Older Fords made of steel rusted away...


If you just stand by my 2001, you WILL need a tetanus shot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dirtymartini said:


> I have Ford guy but as I get older I care less and less about brand and more about dependability, RELIABILITY, and maintenance costs.
> 
> I am going to look at a new 2018 F250 Superduty, 6.2 engine, 3.73 gear ratio, six speed automatic, transmission "G"?
> 
> ...


I'm always late to the party. Go with the 4.10. And if your buying new, get what you want, not what the dealer wants to move off his lot.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Also, Ford went to a rectangluar tube type frame that tends to collect water internally.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm willing to bet salting, plowing salted lots, and driving on salted roads will rust the truck before the aluminum and steel would touch enough to rust away...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm willing to bet salting, plowing salted lots, and driving on salted roads will rust the truck before the aluminum and steel would touch enough to rust away...


You can't bring reason into this discussion. Come on now.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya sure, not going to go back and forth with you.
> Back to ignore you go little fella


I kno I read somewhere, if ya don't feed a stray cat, it will eventually go away.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You can't bring reason into this discussion. Come on now.


Okay... i didn't say don't buy it. I just i would be concerned about this potential source of corrosion that stems from the materials used in construction. Then you have the enclosed frame rails that present corrosion issues with trapped water. I know for a fact they are spending money to correct that issue still. But, hey I guess facts are totally illogically.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is what I would do Dirty Martini,

I would call up the dealer and out out these factors:

The torque converter's multiplier effect and at what engine rpm range it is in effect.
What the gear ratios are in the transmission 
What is the estimated efficiency of the driveline.
What is the torque curve of the engine in question
Then all you do is [(engine torque x multiplier) x transmission ratio x transfer case ratio x driveline efficiency]/ tire's radius.

That is going to give you the tractive effort of the truck. Estimate your load and divide by that will give you and idea of how much force per load. Then email ford and find out what they recommend.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

THOUSANDS of Fire Apparatus have been built over the last several decades with aluminum bodies on steel frames. Those same manufacturers use stainless steel fasteners in all that aluminum. As long as there is a barrier between the two dissimilar metals, you are good. 

I have 3.73 in my truck and it does just fine.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

jarhead1349 said:


> THOUSANDS of Fire Apparatus have been built over the last several decades with aluminum bodies on steel frames. Those same manufacturers use stainless steel fasteners in all that aluminum. As long as there is a barrier between the two dissimilar metals, you are good.
> 
> I have 3.73 in my truck and it does just fine.


That barrier is the key. If it fails, corrosion can be rapid and excessive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a headache...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jarhead1349 said:


> THOUSANDS of Fire Apparatus have been built over the last several decades with aluminum bodies on steel frames. Those same manufacturers use stainless steel fasteners in all that aluminum. As long as there is a barrier between the two dissimilar metals, you are good.
> 
> I have 3.73 in my truck and it does just fine.


I was going to mention cast iron pumps with bronze impellers and steel couplers and zinc strainers, but I didn't want to get into it any more. taking @Ajlawn1 advice


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was going to mention cast iron pumps with bronze impellers and steel couplers and zinc strainers, but I didn't want to get into it any more. taking @Ajlawn1 advice


The bronze impeller is the cathode and the steel shaft is the anode and bears the brunt of the corrosion. The Same is true for the zinc strainer in the system.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ConnorExum said:


> The bronze impeller is the cathode and the steel shaft is the cathode and bears the brunt of the corrosion. The Same is true for the zinc strainer.


Christ just give it a rest already.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Christ just give it a rest already.


His statement ironically proved my point.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's keep it on point


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> If you just stand by my 2001, you WILL need a tetanus shot.


My '97 still has no rust other than a few spots were the paint is chipped and the frame / chassis is rust free too.

Just saw MJD's suggestion, my bad.
OP
I posted in your other thread my thoughts regarding gear ratio's.

Like Randall said get what you want not what dealer wants to sell you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Wrong thread, Fred.


 It was in reference to Marks comment on engineers, So is the rust thing off topic.


----------

